# Tune for woodwind quintet



## Sanctus Petrus (Dec 9, 2010)

__
https://soundcloud.com/sanctus-petrus%2Ftune-for-quintet
A little tryout of the GPO-sounds for small ensemble.


----------



## cihanbarut (Nov 24, 2012)

Sounds "folkloric" or "western dance" but instruments are too "baroque" to perfrom this joy ?.
I invite you to compose a baroque style music - either for quintet or solo organ - since I heard you do great to combine those elements !

:clap:


----------

